# Nuovo XP2400 , temperature!!

## Tintenstich

Ciao a tutti , ho montato oggi la mia nuova CPU , XP2400 , con dissipatore Thermalright SLK 900 A , e come al solito uno strato di pasta siliconica tra i due componenti, ho fatto il boot al sistema (senza i vari piatti , solo mobo e scheda video) e ho visto dalla bios che la temperatura della CPU e' circa 35° - 37° C  dopo una decina di minuti.

Volevo chiedervi se e' accettabile come inizio di temperatura , visto che ho un po' di dubbi su come ho distribuito la pasta......forse un po' pochina.

Sarebbe meglio lasciare tutto acceso per un paio di ore come test??

Grazie!!

----------

## zUgLiO

Come test ti basta fargli compilare qualcosina,comunque 35-37 mi sembra che siano ottime,ovviamente in compilazione ti salirà  :Smile: 

----------

## Tintenstich

Il fatto e' che ancora non ho installato nulla , cioe' sostituira' il mio vecchio pc

 comunque , se mi dici che 37 ° C (senza sistema operativo ) sono gia' buoni , non mi preoccupo piu'di tanto.......

----------

## gaffiere

35-37 gradi sono ottimi!

fino a che non supera gli 80 stai pure tranquillo.

superata quella soglia inizia ad avere problemi in compilazione (crash)

cmq sul sito di AMD hai tutte le specifiche anche riguardo le temperature e le soglie d'allarme.

see ya

----------

## Tintenstich

Ultima domanda: e' meglio che la ventola sul dissi , soffi aria fredda o espelli quella calda?

----------

## marco86

x quello che ne capisco che soffi aria fredda se hai il dissipatore in rame ancora meglio! attento che la pasta, se ne hai messa tanta, non ti vada a fare dei contatti che non deve sulla cpu, bruciandotela! come temperatura è buona, se vuoi prova a leggerti questo

ciao ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> ... ho visto dalla bios che la temperatura della CPU e' circa 35° - 37° C  dopo una decina di minuti.
> 
> Volevo chiedervi se e' accettabile come inizio di temperatura , visto che ho un po' di dubbi su come ho distribuito la pasta......forse un po' pochina.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio lasciare tutto acceso per un paio di ore come test??

 

Quella temperatura non è male. Considera però che nel bios la cpu non fa praticamente niente. Il test quindi andrebbe fatto con il sistema operativo caricato. Generalmente (anche se le cpu sono progettate per andare a 80° e oltre) conviene tenere la temperatura al di sotto dei 60°.

Per quanto riguarda la pasta, ne basta davvero poca... serve solo a riempire quei pochi millimetri di spazio vuoto tra cpu e dissipatore.

----------

## emix

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> Ultima domanda: e' meglio che la ventola sul dissi , soffi aria fredda o espelli quella calda?

 

La ventola sul dissi (detto in modo molto semplice) serve a "togliere" calore dal dissipatore, che viene riscaldato per contatto dal core della cpu. Il risultato è che attorno alla cpu si forma una zona di aria calda che sarebbe meglio buttare fuori dal case mettendo ad esempio una ventola nella parte posteriore del case che butta aria fuori. Per migliorare il riciclo dell'aria è conveniente anche mettere una ventola nella parte frontale che butta dentro aria fresca (nella migliore delle ipotesi).

----------

## marco86

 *emix wrote:*   

> [Per quanto riguarda la pasta, ne basta davvero poca... serve solo a riempire quei pochi millimetri di spazio vuoto tra cpu e dissipatore.

 

oppure risolvi tutto con un abuona lappatura....

mentre siamo in teme, come vedo le temperature da gentoo, io mi affido sempre ai pannelli multifunzionali che ho esterni, però, tipo, qua in ufficio non so come vedere la temp se non da bios....grazie

----------

## gaffiere

utilizza ic2 e lm-sensor. poi per monitorare puoi utilizzare quello che vuoi, tipo gkrellm o altro.

fai una ricerca nel forum con parole chiave ic2 lm-sensonr e gkrellm e troverai un buon howto

see ya

----------

## Tintenstich

mmmmmm, quindi ricapitolando , questa e'la mia situazione attuale:

 Ventola 80mm a 2500 RPM sul dissi in rame che soffia freddo sullo stesso, una ventola da 80mm sul retro, piu' o meno perpendicolare a quella del dissi che  aspira il caldo e una ventola da 92mm in basso nel fronte che soffia freddo , la ventola dell'alimentatore posto in alto che sputa verso l'esterno.

Sembra una buona configurazione o meglio girare la ventola del retro per soffiare freddo anziche' aspirarlo?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> Sembra una buona configurazione o meglio girare la ventola del retro per soffiare freddo anziche' aspirarlo?

 

No, é ok cosi', ma la ventolina del processore, in genere, soffia via caldo, piu' soffiare contro freddo...

Coda

----------

## gaffiere

configurazione buona così, cerca al massimo di organizzare i cavi in modo che non siano disordinati e che non occupino troppo spazio: così facendo miglorerai il flusso d'aria intereno al case

see ya

----------

## marco86

come già detto più che bene cosi, al max puoi aggiungerne una dietro sotto all cpu, cioè dall'altra perte, la DX del case! quella dietro lascia pure che aspiri aria calda, e che la butti fuori, tanto essendo in alto ti prende l'aria calda che sale perchè da sotto/davanti entra quello fresca! e un circuito forzato alla fine  :Laughing: 

----------

## kaosone

per la temp e' decisamente ok, fino a che non passi i 50 non noti nessun perggiornamento , dopo i 50 i pc inizia a dare qualche segno di cedimento e oltre i 60.. *bruc* *bruc*

non e' vero che la temperatura e' 80 gradi, anzi e' vero ma c'e' una gabola: il die regge 80 gradi, ma visto che noi la temperatura non la misuriamo dal die perdiamo circa 15-20 gradi nella misurazione quindi.. attenti!

la ventola la devi mettere a soffiare o aspirare a seconda del dissipatore, quindi fai due prove e vedi come ti va meglio   :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## realthing

35-37 gradi???

E ti lamenti? Io me le sogno di notte certe temperature.

Athlon Xp 2400... senza Athcool non va praticamente mai sotto i 60.

Devo sistemare un pò l'areazione del mio case...  :Sad: 

----------

## marco86

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> per la temp e' decisamente ok, fino a che non passi i 50 non noti nessun perggiornamento , dopo i 50 i pc inizia a dare qualche segno di cedimento e oltre i 60.. *bruc* *bruc*
> 
> non e' vero che la temperatura e' 80 gradi, anzi e' vero ma c'e' una gabola: il die regge 80 gradi, ma visto che noi la temperatura non la misuriamo dal die perdiamo circa 15-20 gradi nella misurazione quindi.. attenti!
> 
> la ventola la devi mettere a soffiare o aspirare a seconda del dissipatore, quindi fai due prove e vedi come ti va meglio  
> ...

 

questa non la sapevo, quindi l'effettiva temperatura che vedo nel mio pannello funzionale, devo ancora aggiungerci un 20 di gradi?

----------

## kaosone

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

>  *kaosone wrote:*   per la temp e' decisamente ok, fino a che non passi i 50 non noti nessun perggiornamento , dopo i 50 i pc inizia a dare qualche segno di cedimento e oltre i 60.. *bruc* *bruc*
> 
> non e' vero che la temperatura e' 80 gradi, anzi e' vero ma c'e' una gabola: il die regge 80 gradi, ma visto che noi la temperatura non la misuriamo dal die perdiamo circa 15-20 gradi nella misurazione quindi.. attenti!
> 
> la ventola la devi mettere a soffiare o aspirare a seconda del dissipatore, quindi fai due prove e vedi come ti va meglio  
> ...

 

se vuoi sapere la temperatura del die si   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## marco86

e quindi quando dicono che fino a 80 in teoria non li fondi intendono la temperatura del die!

bene, adesso mi è chiaro

----------

## emix

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> non e' vero che la temperatura e' 80 gradi, anzi e' vero ma c'e' una gabola: il die regge 80 gradi, ma visto che noi la temperatura non la misuriamo dal die perdiamo circa 15-20 gradi nella misurazione quindi.. attenti!

 

Mi pare di aver letto da qualche parte che alcune cpu rilevano la temperatura interna del core... ma non vorrei sbagliarmi.

----------

## marco86

ma alla fine la temperatura chi la riveva? la mobo o la cpu?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> ma alla fine la temperatura chi la riveva? la mobo o la cpu?

 

Un sensore che di solito si trova sulla mobo se non sbaglio

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *marconordkapp wrote:*   ma alla fine la temperatura chi la riveva? la mobo o la cpu? 
> 
> Un sensore che di solito si trova sulla mobo se non sbaglio

 

Io mi ricordo (la mia memoria non è una fonte molto attendibile) che in pratica per misurare la temperatura vi erano 2 possibilità:

1 - il diodo interno al processore

2 - un sensore sotto il core (nella mainboard)

E' facolta' del costruttore di mainboard scegliere quale metodo implementare.

----------

## emix

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io mi ricordo (la mia memoria non è una fonte molto attendibile) che in pratica per misurare la temperatura vi erano 2 possibilità:
> 
> 1 - il diodo interno al processore
> 
> 2 - un sensore sotto il core (nella mainboard)

 

Era proprio questo quello a cui mi riferivo... dipende dalla motherboard.

----------

## Cazzantonio

be il sistema dovrebbe termalizzare abbastanza in fretta per non misurare significativi gradienti di temperatura fra i vari punti (verticali) del processore, visto che l'estensione fisica dell'oggetto è per orizzontale

Qualsiasi sensore messo centralmente dovrebbe misurare quindi più o meno la stessa temperatura  (magari con una precisione di 2-3 gradi) e non differenze di 15-20 gradi che sono già un buon 30-40% del salto di temperatura accettabile (supponendo che parta da 30° e arrivi massimo verso gli 80°

A me ultimamente con la calura mi arriva a 71°-72° in compilazione, quindi se a  te ti sta sotto i 40° mi informerei piuttosto se esiste una soglia minima per la temperatura di funzionamento che probabilmente ci sei molto vicino   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Il mio athlon 1000 non sta sotto i 50 gradi. Il minimo che mi fa e' 54 gradi, ed il massimo 64 gradi. Di solito lavora sui 59-60. Comunque tieni conto che di solito ci sono dispositivi anti bruciamento CPU. Per esempio anche il mio 1ghz senza la ventola delprocessore (o se e' ferma) si spegne da solo. Poi si spegne anche se supera un tot di temperatura. Anche l'altro giorno mi si e' spento perche' la ventola dell'alimentatore era ferma ed l'alimentatore puzzava. Poi lo sostituita ed adesso lavoro tranquillo a i miei 60 gradi   :Wink:  .

----------

## kaosone

la asus ha fatto qualche scheda che misura una temperatura molto vicina a quella del die, per il resto mi pare nessun'altro produttore

poi avviamente da mb a mb possono esserci tranquillamente variazioni di 5-6 gradi a seconda del sensore e di dove e' posizionato

comunque la norma e' temperatura del die piu' 15-20 gradi di quella rilevata dal sensore, ovviamente se lavorate a 70 gradi allora avete una scheda che rileva temperature piu vicine a quelle del die   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> A me ultimamente con la calura mi arriva a 71°-72° in compilazione, quindi se a  te ti sta sotto i 40° mi informerei piuttosto se esiste una soglia minima per la temperatura di funzionamento che probabilmente ci sei molto vicino  

 

Io con un Athlon XP 2000 sono sempre a 39 gradi e compilando a 42-43 gradi   :Wink:  quindi penso proprio che mi informero' all'AMD per vedere se c'e' una temperatura minima.

Comunque la temperatura della CPU e' fortemente correlata al case e alle ventole installate all'interno di esso e al cablaggio interno   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Tintenstich

 *Quote:*   

> Io con un Athlon XP 2000 sono sempre a 39 gradi e compilando a 42-43 gradi  quindi penso proprio che mi informero' all'AMD per vedere se c'e' una temperatura minima.
> 
> Comunque la temperatura della CPU e' fortemente correlata al case e alle ventole installate all'interno di esso e al cablaggio interno  .

 

Confermo !

Con +/-  35° ambiente , la mia cpu 2400XP non supera i 45° in compilazione (...di quelle lunghe...) , il mio case e' relativamente piccolo  e per ora non ho una ventola nella base anteriore!(nera non mi piace...)

Grazie Termalright !!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho aquistato un dissipatore della aereocool (dp-101 se non sbaglio) di quelli che si montano per verticale per cercare di ridurre la temperatura dai 70°-71° (a riposo) fino ai 77° in compilazione  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ora (con anche athcool) mi sta a 33° a riposo e 40° in compilazione  :Very Happy: 

Mi sento di consigliare a tutti quel dissipatore!

D'inverno dovrò comprargli anche una copertina probabilmente...   :Laughing: 

P.S. il mio è un barton 2500 che aveva solo il dissipatore fornito insieme dalla amd

----------

## fra

il mio xp2800 con il dissipatore fornito da amd nn supera mai i 57-59 gradi anche dopo ore di compilazione. a riposo siamo sui 49°

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fra wrote:*   

> il mio xp2800 con il dissipatore fornito da amd nn supera mai i 57-59 gradi anche dopo ore di compilazione. a riposo siamo sui 49°

 

Se stai sul ghiacciaio della marmolada però sei fuori gara   :Smile: 

Io sto a Firenze e fa parecchio caldo ti assicuro.... comunque a me a quelle temperature ci stava durante l'inverno, sei sicuro di non avere il calcolatore (ogni tanto mi piace usare questo italianismo) in ghiacciaia?

----------

## Tintenstich

Incredibile......athcool mi ha portato la cpu a 31° !

----------

## Tintenstich

Approposito......qualcuno sa' consigliarmi un monitor per le temperature che non sia gkrellm.....ho notato che molti temi per superkaramba usano ancora lm_sensors e quindi non riesco a farli andare.(uso solo il supporto i2c del kernel)

Grassie!

----------

## fra

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *fra wrote:*   il mio xp2800 con il dissipatore fornito da amd nn supera mai i 57-59 gradi anche dopo ore di compilazione. a riposo siamo sui 49° 
> 
> Se stai sul ghiacciaio della marmolada però sei fuori gara  
> 
> Io sto a Firenze e fa parecchio caldo ti assicuro.... comunque a me a quelle temperature ci stava durante l'inverno, sei sicuro di non avere il calcolatore (ogni tanto mi piace usare questo italianismo) in ghiacciaia?

 

no sto in provincia di milano   :Smile: 

cmq ho il case aperto e evito maxi compilazioni quando fa molto caldo...

----------

## n3m0

Io ho un xp2600. Di questi tempi, faccio un 40 a riposo e un 70 in compilazione, senza problemi.

----------

## Tintenstich

Incredibile.........ho 14 gradi di CPU e 9 di mobo....

Puo' essere pericoloso?

----------

## GhePeU

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> per la temp e' decisamente ok, fino a che non passi i 50 non noti nessun perggiornamento , dopo i 50 i pc inizia a dare qualche segno di cedimento e oltre i 60.. *bruc* *bruc*
> 
> non e' vero che la temperatura e' 80 gradi, anzi e' vero ma c'e' una gabola: il die regge 80 gradi, ma visto che noi la temperatura non la misuriamo dal die perdiamo circa 15-20 gradi nella misurazione quindi.. attenti!
> 
> la ventola la devi mettere a soffiare o aspirare a seconda del dissipatore, quindi fai due prove e vedi come ti va meglio  
> ...

 

mah... d'estate compilo tranquillamente per ore a 67° (amd xp 1700+)

mai avuto problemi di hardware in tre anni

tra parentesi, schede madri di marca diversa hanno offset di temperatura diversi, e i risultati non sono paragonabili direttamente, bisognerebbe usare sensori esterni inseriti nel dissipatore

----------

## GhePeU

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> Incredibile.........ho 14 gradi di CPU e 9 di mobo....
> 
> Puo' essere pericoloso?

 

no, stai solo usando i sensori sbagliati (a me impostando lm_sensors in un certo modo segnale -81°)

----------

## maninthebox1

temperature superiori ai 45° non le ho mai viste!

ho un AMD Athlon Xp 2500 portato a 3000 e la temperatura  non supera i 45° a pieno carico!

quando sto solo a scaricare roba arriva a 37°, mentre se inizio a compilare o  a guardarmi un film inizia a salire ma non supera mai i 45°!

se lo lascio con la frequenza sua , quindi Athon Xp 2500, e sta solo scaricando la temp non supera i 32° a pieno carico!

se scarico soltanto sta intorno ai 33°!

Come dissipatore ho un thermaltake volcano 11+ Xaser Edition (non voglio fare pubblicità!)

...Perciò se vedete che le vostre temp iniziano ad aumentare iniziatevi a preoccuparmi! non c'è una soglia di temp minima....E' molto meglio se la temp è bassa, piuttosto che alta.

per quanto riguarda l'uso della pasta!....

ne va messo solo uno strato sottile e in modo uniforme...tutto ciò perchè quando andrete a fissare il dissi, la pasta sarà spremuta sui lati in modo da non far fare bolle d'aria o in modo da non far rimanere sporco tra dissi  e processore! 

In poche parole serve per aumentare al massimo i punti di contatto con il dissi!

----------

## GhePeU

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

per favore, niente terrorismo

se non ci sono problemi visibili (compilazioni fallite, blocchi del sistema) la temperature VANNO BENE e non è il caso di preoccuparsi né di cominciare a controllare ogni 3 secondi e farsi paranoie perchè il proprio processore arriva a 50° e gli altri si fermano a 49°

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

mai superati i 35° con un Athlon64 3200+ con ventola e dissi AMD + case aperto e finestra aperta ( :Very Happy: ) per l'estate ho comprato un ventolozzo da 4500rpm, solo che fa i suoi bei 34db di casino.... la userò solo in estate infatti  :Razz:  (pagata 3 euri O_o) p.s. se potete comprate HD in S-ATA che hanno cavi molto più piccoli e sono molto più veloci  :Razz: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Interessante programmino; l'ho subito emergiato, e aggiunto al runlevel di defautl, ma poi mi è venuta la spiga di controllare le temp del procio, solo che sono incappato in un problema: installando lm-sensors (prima volta che lo faccio, ma ho messo come moduli i vari i2c e acpi come integrato, quindi non è quello), se vado a fare sensors-detect, mi restituisce : 

```
No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
```

Allora ho dato un modprobe i2c-core e rifatto sensors-detect ma non è bastato; ho aggiunto anche i2c-viapro (quello per la mia scheda) ma niente. Cosa devo fare ancora?

----------

## gaffiere

è un po' datato, ma prova a dare un'occhiata qui : potrebbe darti qualche spunto (seconda pagine, ultimo post)

nel periodo natalizio se riesco preparo un howto per lm_sensors+kernel2.6+controllo ventole (con spegnimento automatico, ad esempio per quelle del case)  :Smile: 

scusate l'italiano sconnesso, ma evitate il cocktail ritratto di donna

see ya

----------

## SilverXXX

Ti ringrazio, gaffiere, era proprio quello; adesso appena faccio un pò di test (ho un procio athlonxp 2500+@3200+, aero7+ e stacker come case) vi dico un pò cosa mi viene fuori come temperature.

ps un bel tema per karamba per le temperature?

EDIT: non dovremmo mettere un bug per quel problema del mkdev? o è già stato fatto?

----------

## Tintenstich

 *Quote:*   

> no, stai solo usando i sensori sbagliati (a me impostando lm_sensors in un certo modo segnale -81°)

 

no, sono giuste , uso i2c del kernel , gkrellm , e non lm-sensor , 

Le temperature arrivano a 45 gradi max in fase di compilazione e la massima e' stata 52 ( conversione da divx a svcd) , ho mezzo chilo di termalright in rame con ventola da 8 a non so quanti giri , altre 4 ventole da 8 nel case (aperto)......temperatura esterna ...( c'e' un po' di ghiaccio fuori!) 

 interna non lo so....

in questo momento sono a 15,5 ° e 9 ° di mobo , logicamente la CPU e' in idle , o comunque solo amule , firefox , konsole ,kde e gkrellm.

PS: athcool e' attivo!

----------

## randomaze

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> la temperature VANNO BENE e non è il caso di preoccuparsi né di cominciare a controllare ogni 3 secondi e farsi paranoie perchè il proprio processore arriva a 50° e gli altri si fermano a 49°

 

Concordo e aggiungo che il mio ha felicemente superato i 65° in più occasioni.

----------

## gutter

Io mediamente con una 2000XP e un aero7 come dissipatore sto su 32 in compilazione.

----------

## GhePeU

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   no, stai solo usando i sensori sbagliati (a me impostando lm_sensors in un certo modo segnale -81°) 
> 
> no, sono giuste , uso i2c del kernel , gkrellm , e non lm-sensor , 
> 
> Le temperature arrivano a 45 gradi max in fase di compilazione e la massima e' stata 52 ( conversione da divx a svcd) , ho mezzo chilo di termalright in rame con ventola da 8 a non so quanti giri , altre 4 ventole da 8 nel case (aperto)......temperatura esterna ...( c'e' un po' di ghiaccio fuori!) 
> ...

 

logicamente le tue letture sono sbagliate, a meno che tu non tenga il pc in giardino è fisicamente impossibile che la mobo stia a 9° quando ne hai almeno 18 in casa (o forse hai montato un condizionatore nel case, ma ne dubito)

----------

## lavish

Concordo con GhePeU

La mia temperatura per quanto bassa e' di 26 gradi per la cpu e 24 per la mobo (ho la finestra un po' aperta)... ho il dissipatore normalissimo, nulla di speciale, ma 9 gradi sulla mobo e' esagerato

----------

## Tintenstich

allora , mi spiegate gentilmente come leggere le temperature?

----------

## randomaze

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> allora , mi spiegate gentilmente come leggere le temperature?

 

Cercare di configurare correttamente il tuo chipset leggendo i vari HOWTo sull'argomento, tenendo presente che i valori di temperatura indicati dal BIOS sono abbastanza veritieri quindi puoi confrontarli con quelli  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> per la temp e' decisamente ok, fino a che non passi i 50 non noti nessun perggiornamento , dopo i 50 i pc inizia a dare qualche segno di cedimento e oltre i 60.. *bruc* *bruc*
> 
> 

 

O_o where to?

----------

## gaffiere

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> allora , mi spiegate gentilmente come leggere le temperature?

 

poi dai bene un'occhiata dell'output della nuova versione di sensors: indica espressamente con due valori, la temperatura della CPU, nonostante il sensore sia uno solo! questo perchè per Intel e AMD le temperature della cpu si calcolano in maniera differente.

ad esempio qui:

 *sensors wrote:*   

> gaffiere@Middle-Earth gaffiere $ sensors 
> 
> asb100-i2c-0-2d
> 
> Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800
> ...

 

il 14 gradi è un sensore che non esiste sulla mia MB.

mentre chassis Fan: 0 RPM è un valore sballato perchè la ventola in questione viene pilotata da fancontrol che l'accende e spegne all'occasione e nel caso modifica ogni 10sec il numero di giri.   :Cool:   lm-sensors in questo caso ritorna un valore toppato

see ya

----------

## Tintenstich

.....e con i2c?? Non uso lmsensor.....

----------

